# Miles Davis: The Complete Jack Johnson Sessions



## Dan Anderson (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo!  Any jazz lovers out there?  Sony/Legacy has released a 5 CD set - the Complete Jack Johnson Sessions by Miles Davis.  Incredible stuff.  Jazz rock at it's finest!  Ahhhhhhh.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

Dan -

I love Miles Davis.  A true innovator, personality, and dare I say, genius.  I know that term is often overused, but I think it is quite appropriate in this case - he transcended styles and genres, when he wasn't inventing them himself.  If I was on a desert island, and had one CD to bring, it would be _Kind of Blue_.  Anyone out there who hasn't had the pleasure of hearing it, give it a spin.  In addition to being simply beautiful, it is a virtual history lesson of musicality, that continues to influence musicians to this day, regardless of style.   

My son's middle name is Miles.

How much are they getting for the Jack Johnson set?  Is it as expensive as the Montreaux stuff?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Dan -
> How much are they getting for the Jack Johnson set?  Is it as expensive as the Montreaux stuff? *



The JJ set is going for around $45-65 depending whether you get it used, online or going to a store.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

Not bad at all!  I was expecting it to be much more.  I'll have to pick it up.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 29, 2003)

my introduction to Miles was "TUTU" ive been hooked big time ever since........respects.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 29, 2003)

Tutu, Amandla and Doo-Bop I didn't like so much.  The music in Tutu and Amandla were written by Marcus Miller as the contract Miles signed gave the record company ownership to the music on those albums.  So, he didn't write the music.  Go from "You're Under Arrest" on backwards for real Miles music.  If you have the chance, get the Jack Johnson sessions - WHEW!

Yours,
Dan

PS - It's refreshing to get into musical discussion on MartialTalk.  Wait til I start the King Crimson thread!


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 30, 2003)

how about the quintet with Tony Williams on drums?  i read somewhere Tony looked at Miles once and said "hey man, why dont you practice more"?...........


----------



## Andi (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Go from "You're Under Arrest" on backwards for real Miles music.  If you have the chance, get the Jack Johnson sessions - WHEW!*



Note to self. Get that. I have Kind of Blue but that's it. Is KoB the big famous classic album?


----------



## pknox (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Note to self. Get that. I have Kind of Blue but that's it. Is KoB the big famous classic album? *



Definitely one of them.  I am not positive if it is the biggest selling jazz album of all time, but I am sure it is one of them.  The CD version cleans up the tracks a bit, and includes an alternate take of "Flamenco Sketches."  Here's some info on it, including a press release:

http://www.miles-davis.com/kindofblue.html

The site also has lots of other info about the different syle periods Miles went through during his musical career.  As it is a record company site, a few recordings are left out, but it's a pretty good introduction to the history.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *I have Kind of Blue but that's it. Is KoB the big famous classic album? *



Sheeeyit, man.  It's one.  You have to figure that Miles changed the direction of jazz *5 times!*  He's got laods of classic jazz ablums.  I'd figure off the top of my head _Kind of Blue, Sketches Of Spain, In a Silent Way, Bitches Brew, Tribute To Jack Johnson_ are all classics.  Then there's the classic quintet with Herbie, Ron, Tony and Wayne or the first classic quintet with John Coltrane - oyyyyy!  Where to start?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## pknox (Oct 30, 2003)

And don't forget _Birth of the Cool_.  Yes, there are so many!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2003)

This is sooooooooo embarrassing.  Here I am, a mucho Miles fan and I forget that one.  Yes, also a classic.  The 5 changes:
Cool jazz - Birth of the Cool
Hard bop - the first great quintet (Walkin', Steamin' et al)
Orchestral jazz -  Sketches of Spain
Modal jazz - the second great quintet (w/Herbie, Tony, Ron &  
   Wayne)
Fusion Jazz - In a silent way/Bitches Brew/Jack Johnson.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 30, 2003)

Dan, you dig fusion? how about some of the electric stuff like Return To Forever, Allan Holdsworth, Bill Bruford?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *Dan, you dig fusion? how about some of the electric stuff like Return To Forever, Allan Holdsworth, Bill Bruford? *



*Don't* get me started! 

Yes, creative fusion and not fuzak.  Early RTF up thru Romantic Warrior, the first three Brand X LPs, Early (pre-jaco) Weather Report, Herbie's Mwandishi band, the first Mahavishnu Orchestra, Bruford's Earthworks (electric, not acoustic) to name a few.  

If you go to www.danandersonkarate.com/music you will see my music collection.  It is rather eclectic in parts and leans heavily toward Miles influenced jazz and rough neck prog like King Crimson, Magma, Henry Cow, Soft Machine, Hatfield & The North.  Ahhhh, great stuff!  

It's funny.  I could never get into Holdsworth after I saw him playing with UK and all he did was lay out until his solos and _then_ all he did was manipulate the whang bar and finger.  He didn't play!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## pknox (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *This is sooooooooo embarrassing.  Here I am, a mucho Miles fan and I forget that one.  Yes, also a classic.  The 5 changes:
> Cool jazz - Birth of the Cool
> Hard bop - the first great quintet (Walkin', Steamin' et al)
> ...



No need for embarrasment.  There are so many, after all, so you can be forgiven for missing.  Besides, you hit the nail on the head with the descriptions in your reply.


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 31, 2003)

i tend to agree with your assessment of holdsworth with UK, it seems that his best work was done with other guys...tony williams "Lifetime." brufords "One Of A Kind" etc. whadda ya know about Bill Connors?


----------

